# MP3 in wavs??



## Yasemin (30. November 2002)

Ich hab schon ein bißchen gesucht, aber alles was ich finden kann, sind Programme, die Wav Dateien in MP3 rippen. Aber das will ich gar nicht. Ich möchte MP3 Dateien wieder in Wav umwandeln. Wißt ihr wie das gehen könnte oder welche Programme man dafür benutzt?

Danke schon mal

Yasemin


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. November 2002)

Cool Edit Pro kann sowas z.B.
Da gibts soweit ich weiß auch ne Demo von.

/Kapro


----------



## Yasemin (30. November 2002)

Hab zwar schon was anderes gefunden, aber trotzdem vielen vielen Dank für die Hilfe!


----------



## Kaprolactam (7. Dezember 2002)

Ähem, ja, ich bin auch dumm wie Senf.
Winamp würde sowas z.B. auch machen. Und Sonique auch. Einfach in den Optionen von DirektSound oder whatever auf Disk Writer wechseln und abspielen.

/Kapro


----------

